

Growth - rg81
http://robertgreiner.com/2015/01/growth/

======
scottndecker
Interesting. Not sure I agree. I like the directive but you're crossing
industry growth (an economic term) with personal growth (a non-quantifiable,
non-economic term). Personal growth may lead to economic growth, but lots of
other things lead to economic growth as well. I like the idea behind the
article, but only in so far as it spurs me to learn more. I don't think it
stand up to rigorous analysis as a direct relationship between industry and
personal growth.

